# Bird and Trout



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2017)

Finishing up some open projects. This one is a bird and trout. 4" blade of Elmax steel. OAL 8.75.
Handle is stabilized Amboyna burl. No sheath yet. C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2017)

Wowzerz.....very nice!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Aug 27, 2017)

That's a beautiful knife. I like the size.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 27, 2017)

Here's a critique! It's not on my belt!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2017)

That's a beautiful knife! You're on a roll!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 27, 2017)

Man one of these days I'm gonna have to get one of these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice Job Scott. Good looking blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 27, 2017)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 27, 2017)

Great looking knife! Is bird and trout a type of design? or is that all it is authorized to be used for

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 27, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking knife! Is bird and trout a type of design? or is that all it is authorized to be used for



Just a style of knife - short blade and narrow width. Easier to clean and breast birds. This was based on feedback from @SENC


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 27, 2017)

I really like that one Scott. Every one you complete is better than the last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2017)

Gorgeous, Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2017)

Absolutely no critiques from me, great knife Scott! Tony


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 28, 2017)

Sweet! What is that glossy finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice! I've gotta get me a handmade knife Scott.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 28, 2017)

Too cool man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Sweet! What is that glossy finish?



It's Tru-Oil Robert. Undoubtedly my favorite finish fir a knife handle.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 28, 2017)

I am going to reserve my opinion on this until I have had the opportunity to have a closer look at this knife. Scott, please send me this knife and the sheath once completed so I may have provide you with my unbiased opinion of the craftsmanship. Because of its potential beauty I would recommend insuring the package for replacement cost. You know, just in case the mail system misplaces it or someone breaks into my mailbox and steals it before I can inspect it. Just in case I want you to be covered. I will even pay you for the shipping and the insurance cost because I am that generous... I will PM you the address...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 29, 2017)

That's gorgeous work! 

Would you say that amboyna is too soft or moves too much in service to use as a knife handle when not stabilized? I've been thinking of picking some up to satisfy my hoarding habits...


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 29, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> That's gorgeous work!
> 
> Would you say that amboyna is too soft or moves too much in service to use as a knife handle when not stabilized? I've been thinking of picking some up to satisfy my hoarding habits...



All knife handles should be stabilized

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 29, 2017)

[QUOTE="
Would you say that amboyna is too soft or moves too much in service to use as a knife handle when not stabilized? I've been thinking of picking some up to satisfy my hoarding habits... [/QUOTE]

Definitely too soft without stabilizing. Movement would also be a factor around the pins. If your going to do it, stabilize it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Great looking knife Scott. Lovin my Elmax blade. Now if only the wife didn't use it so much!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 4, 2017)

That is one gorgeous knife and I really like the design.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2017)

Got the sheath made. Experimenting with a new technique with the leather. Comments and critiques encouraged. Sine this belongs to @SENC I made Henry two sheaths. I'm still on the fence with the new technique and want to try several different different things. This way he can choose whichever he likes better.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice....i like the crinkled one. It looks like a tree....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 12, 2017)

Couldn't be more thrilled about getting my second Satterfield blade! Will post pictures of this one alongside the first commercially sold Satterfield when it arrives.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 12, 2017)

The wrinkled one is my preference. Cool looking!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 12, 2017)

Like the little wrinkles, the bigger wrinkles not so much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

